# GF is out



## SnowHitman (Dec 4, 2011)

This is why i always say get WRIST GUARDS


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

civic2tegg said:


> So today at MT. Creek my gf fell back pretty hard on some ice. she broke her landing with her wrist needless to say she's hurting pretty bad most likely sprained. I know this is a common injury in this sport since most people use their hands to break falls. So what's the typical recovery time on something like that?


About a week I would say to be back at 100%. Once you sprain it once its really easy to RE-Sprain it.


----------



## BoBBYdaBo$$ (Nov 6, 2011)

depends on the type of sprain, last year i hit a wall in my gym class (yes i know it sounds stupid, but it is a small gym) and i mistakenly used my hands to cushion the hit. My wrists were killing me for the next, maybe a little more than a month (i was full out sprinting). The other week I caught an edge and landed right on my wrists and it felt like it was re-sprained but it went away in a couple days. So a lot of stuff factors in. least amount of time in my opinion would be 1-2 weeks recovery


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

Cheo is right. Its very easy to sprain it again. Teach her how to fall correctly to avoid screwing it up again.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

yeah a week doesn't sound so bad hopefully it's not like Bobby's situation. I think I will get her wrist guards if this now makes her prone to future sprains.


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

was it that icy today? i was there wednesday and only bear was icy.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

civic2tegg said:


> yeah a week doesn't sound so bad hopefully it's not like Bobby's situation. I think I will get her wrist guards if this now makes her prone to future sprains.


i dont believe in wrist guards for snow, not to say they are bad. I think knowing how to fall appropriately for a given situation is better. so do both.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

the REASON said:


> was it that icy today? i was there wednesday and only bear was icy.


Thursdays rain shitted things up a little but to be honest they were blowing a lot of snow I went today as well and it was man made powder with an ice base that in some areas poked out a little much. All in all awesome conditions for the bullshit weather we've had... and the Dr confirmed today that it's broken not sprained so it seems she won't be snowboarding for 6 weeks.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

We also thought my boys wrist was just a sprain. He fractured his Scapoid bone as his wrist was swollen on top and bottom but still had full function. 

My point, just don't wait to long to get it looked at if the "sprain" is still hurting.
He's out 6-8 weeks, and he wasn't wearing wrist guards as he is supposed to....
Hope she heals fast


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

depends how bad the sprain is....had one off a motorcycle and took about 3 months to heal *fully*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

So now she has a 1/2 cast = wrist guard = back on the hill as soon as pain is tolerated...maybe 2-3 weeks. I discourage the use of wrist guards...they tend to move the injury up the arm and to shoulders. The best is to learn to fall correctly.


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

fell on my wrist yesterday at hunter while trying to bomb down the iciest mountain in the area. slightly fractured a small wrist bone. i know how fall but it just happened real fast. doctor said it should be a lot better in 2 weeks. i didn't think anything was wrong at first. i even did 5 more runs afterwards. it just started getting worse on the 3 hour drive home and i couldn't sleep with it so i went to the er and had X-rays done. actually thinking about going snowboarding again this weekend or next lol


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

sweeet! now you can shred without having to wait for your GF all day long :cheeky4:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I am a firm believer in not wearing wrist guards as they apply the force of the fall directly in one spot and instead of it being a simple sprain it usually ends up with a clean break.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

jyuen said:


> sweeet! now you can shred without having to wait for your GF all day long :cheeky4:


Let's just say I got alot more runs in on Sunday.


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah the only safety equipment I beleive in is a helmet. Head injuries are no joke wrist legs everything else sucks but will heal over time. I don't like weighing myself down. I very rarely fall but the reality is I'm usually not the only one on the mt all it takes is one jackass to plow you and its game over. So i forced her to wear a helmet and glad I did the amount she falls it really has come in the clutch. But outside of the helmet I think the less you have to put on the the better I don't want to be the kid from christmas story.


----------

